

US Government Seeks to Regulate Bitcoin Transactions - trusche
http://siliconangle.com/blog/2013/03/25/us-government-seeks-to-regulate-bitcoin-transactions-under-anti-money-laundering-rules/

======
biswajitsharma
So what it says is, Bitcoin now has Attention.

